# Pulling on lead



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

My puppy has started pulling on her lead, any tips to stop this? Thanks x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy has always been very bad at pulling and now he's near 18kg in weight its even harder!! I use a gentle leader it does work he still trys to pull but it stops him,i have noticed when he dosnt have it on he is more aware that he should be walking at my pace so even though he still pulls he will stop and wait for me.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

We've got a gentle leader too and it has made walking a real pleasure again! X


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Dexter was a nightmare - we've just switched to a harness & its so much better


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter pulls like mad on the lead, he never pulls on his harness.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

This takes a bit of time to train out of them but it is possible. one technique you can use is....take a few steps if they start to pull, you stop, when they come back to your side treat them, then start to walk, when tehy start to pull,, stop dead untill they come back to your side, treat, and start....it could take you 15 minutes to walk just 10 feet....but we did this with Lady and she is a dream ( most of the time) to walk.


----------

